# Dislocated prostheic hip cpt code



## Snflwr (Mar 8, 2011)

Doctor did a closed reduction under conscious sedation, he wants to use 27252 but I think it should be 27265 since 27266 is regiona or general and conscious sedation does not fall under either of those,  any opinions?


----------



## scooter1 (Mar 15, 2011)

You are correct. 27265 without anesthesia or 27266 with regional or general anesthesia.


----------

